# If ifs and buts were candy and nuts



## babyjewel

Hi everyone, I came across this expression on an episode of The Big Bang Theory (The Apology Insufficiency).
Sheldon: "He's responsible for the demotion of Pluto from planetary status. I liked Pluto."
Neil: "I didn't actually demote Pluto."
Sheldon: "_If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a merry christmas."_

I googled it and found the origin of this expression but I can't quite grasp its meaning. Can anybody help? Thanks.


----------



## entrapta

Vuol dire... così a naso che è inutile tentare di giustificarsi arrampicandosi sugli specchi...cioè con i se, i ma... etc perché  valgono a poco. Qui lui non crede all'estraneità di Neil riguardo alla "demotion"


----------



## tranquilspaces

The idea is that "if" and "but" are words used very often by someone who is making excuses.

This expression basically means, "you are trying to unnecessarily complicate this situation in order to deflect  attention from what you did or didn't do."


----------



## Spiritoso78

Might it be something like?

_Con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte._


----------



## Pratolini

Per me vuol dire questo:
La vita è piena d "ifs" and "buts", e quindi se queste parole fossero invece "candy" e "nuts" (dolci che si mangiano a Natale) ne avremmo tante da poter festeggiare il Natale come si deve.


----------



## VolaVer

babyjewel said:
			
		

> [...] Sheldon: "_If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a merry christmas."_
> [...]


I concur with Pratolini- it means that (like tranquilspaces already mentioned), "if" and "but" are words so over-used that if each time we used one of them we were given something nice to eat, we would all grow very fat.
I hope it's clearer by now. 

In the context of your conversation the phrase Sheldon says means that Neil's objection is pointless.

P.S.: To be grammatically correct it should be "candies"! No?...


----------



## Pratolini

VolaVer said:


> I concur with Pratolini- it means that (like tranquilspaces already mentioned), "if" and "but" are words so over-used that if each time we used one of them we were given something nice to eat, we would all grow very fat.
> I hope it's clearer by now.
> 
> In the context of your conversation the phrase Sheldon says means that Neil's objection is pointless.
> 
> P.S.: To be grammatically correct it should be "candies"! No?...



La parola "Candy" è già in sé plurale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Anch'io la vedo come Prato.
"Se i "se" e i "ma" fossero ... ... ... sarebbe sempre Natale". 
GS


----------



## tsoapm

I'm not sure if it corresponds or not, but it reminds me of a saying (not dialect) from my wife's area (nelle Marche).



> Il se è il paradiso dei coglioni.


----------



## VolaVer

Pratolini said:


> La parola "Candy" è già in sé plurale.


Thank you.  I confess I didn't know.

[Because I heard _cand*ies*_ too...!]


----------



## mirban48

Anche l'espressione: "Dei se e dei ma sono piene le fosse?"  ha esattamente lo stesso significato, per indicare che non servono a niente.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vola.
"candy" può funzionare da "non numerabile" (come nel nostro caso) e allora ha una sola forma. Può invece funzionare da "numerabile" ("caramella, cioccolatino, [un] dolce) e allora, se necessario, avrà il plurale "candies". Prato s'è scordato di dirtelo.
GS


----------



## Pratolini

> Prato s'è scordato di dirtelo.


Grazie Giorgio.


----------



## babyjewel

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!


----------



## VolaVer

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Vola.
> "candy" può funzionare da "non numerabile" (come nel nostro caso) e allora ha una sola forma. Può invece funzionare da "numerabile" ("caramella, cioccolatino, [un] dolce) e allora, se necessario, avrà il plurale "candies". Prato s'è scordato di dirtelo.
> GS


Grazie anche a te, Giorgio.
Ma allora la mia obiezione reggerebbe! --> Perché non si usa il plurale in questo caso?  Tutti gli altri sostantivi della frase sono al plurale!

Grazie a chi vorrà darmi cortesemente una spiegazione.

EDIT: Forse è semplicemente una frase cristallizzata così nel tempo e non dovrei farmene un problema...


----------



## tsoapm

VolaVer said:


> Forse è semplicemente una frase cristallizzata così nel tempo e non dovrei farmene un problema...





Secondo me comunque...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vola.
E' uno dei possibili modi per dirlo, tipo "If steak and potatoes were..".
dai anche un'occhiata a:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060825113921AAQMxPd

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## rrose17

Candies in general are called candy. Nuts in general, are nuts.


----------



## VolaVer

I got the message, thank you all.
Maybe my penchant for alliteration led me astray (in this case I was looking for a perfect 4 '-s').

@ Giorgio- thank you for your help, but I wouldn't have used the _steak_ (singular) example, as, unlike candy, it is clearly a countable noun, and it is improbable one has more than one steak per meal, while the side is always of potatoES.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vola. 

Well, I used "steak" on purpose because it can be "countable" _and_ "uncountable":
1. "I think I'll have a stake, instead" = "Prenso che prenderò una bistecca, invece"
2. "Stake is too expensive for my budget" = "Le bistecche sono troppo care per il mio bilancio"
3. "My family never eat steak" = "I miei non mangiano mai lo spezzatino"

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## tsoapm

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> 1. "I think I'll have a stake, instead" = "Prenso che prenderò una bistecca, invece"
> 2. "Stake is too expensive for my budget" = "Le bistecche sono troppo care per il mio bilancio"



Let the record show that it’s spelt “steak”, ma son sicuro che lo sai veramente.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Che vergogna. Mi sta bene!
Scusate tutti.
GS


----------



## VolaVer

Eee allora ditelooo che tutti i sostantivi in inglese possono essere sia countable che uncountable!  

I need a hella lot of candy to cheer me up today!


----------



## entrapta

non è proprio così....


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, non è _proprio_ così. Infatti c'è ragione di riflettere.
Se vedo che sulla camicetta di mia moglie c'è una macchiolina d'un giallo riconoscibile, potrei chiedere "have you been eating egg?". 
Cari saluti.

GS

PS Vola, hai tutta la mia solidarietà. S'impara cogli anni e con le trenate in faccia quanto siano insoddisfacenti certe "regole" nella descrizione delle lingue naturali. E' per questo che io mi guardo bene dal parlare di nomi numerabili e non-numerabili, preferendo l'espressione "usati in modo numerabile/non numerabile.


----------



## rrose17

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "have you been eating egg?".


Well just to continue this discussion... I'd say "It looks like you got (some) egg on you." But I doubt I'd ever say ...eating egg...( with egg in the singular). I think it's more a matter of common usage, here, than any rule.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo, rrose.
Tuttavia tu stesso hai "sentito" come naturale dire "It looks like you got (some) egg on you.", indicando tra l'altro l'opzionalità di "some", ma ribadendo l'uso non-numerabile di "egg", che si allontana dall'immagine "discreta" dell'uovo ed entra nell'area più confusa della "sostanza alimentare".
GS


----------



## VolaVer

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sì, non è _proprio_ così. Infatti c'è ragione di riflettere.
> Se vedo che sulla camicetta di mia moglie c'è una macchiolina d'un giallo riconoscibile, potrei chiedere "have you been eating egg?".
> Cari saluti.
> GS
> 
> PS Vola, hai tutta la mia solidarietà. S'impara cogli anni e con le trenate in faccia quanto siano insoddisfacenti certe "regole" nella descrizione delle lingue naturali. E' per questo che io mi guardo bene dal parlare di nomi numerabili e non-numerabili, preferendo l'espressione "usati in modo numerabile/non numerabile.


Grazie GS. Di fatto, se le eccezioni spuntano come funghi si può parlare di *regole*? Hai ragione a scriverle fra virgolette.

Quello di _countable_ e _uncountable_ diventa sempre più un campo minato per me e il brutto è che dovrei essere in grado di spiegarlo ai miei "studenti" adulti proprio in questi giorni...

Le mie scuse all'iniziatore del thread per averlo portato fuori tema.


----------



## Pratolini

VolaVer said:


> Grazie GS. Di fatto, se le eccezioni spuntano come funghi si può parlare di *regole*? Hai ragione a scriverle fra virgolette.
> 
> Quello di _countable_ e _uncountable_ diventa sempre più un campo minato per me e il brutto è che dovrei essere in grado di spiegarlo ai miei "studenti" adulti proprio in questi giorni...
> 
> Le mie scuse all'iniziatore del thread per averlo portato fuori tema.



Un esempio molto utile in inglese è la parola "weather" che non ha plurale.
In italiano si dice "Che giornata!", "Che tempo!", Che uomo!", Che donna!" che sarebbero in inglese "What a day!", "What weather!", "What a man!", "What a woman!".
La mancanza della "a" nella frase "What weather" è proprio perché "weather" è non numerabile.


----------



## madable

babyjewel said:


> Hi everyone, I came across this expression on an episode of The Big Bang Theory (The Apology Insufficiency).
> Sheldon: "He's responsible for the demotion of Pluto from planetary status. I liked Pluto."
> Neil: "I didn't actually demote Pluto."
> Sheldon: "_If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a merry christmas."_
> 
> I googled it and found the origin of this expression but I can't quite grasp its meaning. Can anybody help? Thanks.





'If ifs and buts were candy and nuts' is a phrase that originated from football player Don Meredith. The actual phrase is 'if ifs and buts were candy and nuts wouldn't it be a merry Christmas?'.


----------



## curiosone

madable said:


> 'If ifs and buts were candy and nuts' is a phrase that originated from football player Don Meredith. The actual phrase is 'if ifs and buts were candy and nuts wouldn't it be a merry Christmas?'.



Thanks for the input, madable! (and welcome to the Forum!).  I'd never heard of this expression.  But I did think it might be connected to rhyming slang (so dear to Cockneys), and so particularly BrE.


----------



## tsoapm

madable said:


> 'If ifs and buts were candy and nuts' is a phrase that originated from football player Don Meredith.





curiosone said:


> I did think it might be connected to rhyming slang (so dear to Cockneys), and so particularly BrE.


A note: with Don Meredith we’re talking _American_ football, not _calcio._ I’m pretty sure this expression is not BE anyway.


----------



## curiosone

Mark Dobson said:


> A note: with Don Meredith we’re talking _American_ football, not _calcio._ I’m pretty sure this expression is not BE anyway.



Grazie per la dritta, Mark!  I still have no clue who Don Meredith might be, but then I hate American football even more than soccer/calcio!


----------



## madable

"Dandy Don" Don Meredith played his entire career with the American football team the Dallas Cowboys as its Quarterback.  After retiring he became one of the hosts of Monday Night Football.  He also did some acting [Wyatt Earp: Return to Tombstone" was one].  He died in 2010 at the age of 72.

Meaning:  if all these reasons why we can't do something were party foods instead of words, we could have a really great party.


----------



## rrose17

Also the same as the older one:
_If wishes were horses beggars would ride._


----------



## watchcat

Pratolini said:


> La vita è piena d "ifs" and "buts", e quindi se queste parole fossero invece "candy" e "nuts" (dolci che si mangiano a Natale) ne avremmo tante da poter festeggiare il Natale come si deve.



Vero ma incompleto. L'espressione intende criticare chi fa uso di 'if' e 'but' per giustificarsi e lo fa nel tipico 'Sheldon's Cooper's annoying reply that pisses you off'.

In veneto si dice: 'se me nono el ghavese le rue el saria un careto' cioè 'se mio nonno avvesse le ruote sarebbe un carretto'. Affermazione detta da chi non accetta le tue scuse fatte di 'se' e di 'ma' e contemporaneamente vuole essere un rompipalle.


----------

